# container for waxing traps



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

what type of containers do you guys/girls dip your traps into for waxing

i was thinking of using a coleman fuel container but it still smells atm.

thanks in advance


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is my setup. I use a canning pot for wax inside another larger one for a double boiler.


----------



## 2 at8 low (Dec 30, 2010)

Yard sale's are a great place to pick up wax pots, I like the pots with lids for cleaner storage. I have a similar set up on a Coleman stove.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Old LP tanks takes a lot of wax but does a lot of traps at a time and no chance of leaking. Jim


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

wow i only have 5lbs of wax! :yikes: but your guys' set up is nice, i already have alot of neighbors looking at me wondering what i am doing with my propane burner and canning pot!:cocoapartment)


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

DIY 

Just tell them your making meth!! Then they will leave you alone. 

Waxing Pot

I use a Crock pot, take a little longer to wax then the bigger pots but it works great.


Jon


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i use a large coffee can in another pot for a dbl boiler. the largest trap i wax is a #2 and they fit nicely in a coffee can and use less wax.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

2 Kids And I Trap said:


> DIY
> 
> Just tell them your making meth!! Then they will leave you alone.


:idea:

nice, that will close their blinds!


----------

